# Looking for a used bow for my 17 year-old son



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is the link you are looking for... Classified ads section of the site. Hope that Helps. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Classified Ads...do your homework first before picking a bow!!!


*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* wfudeacon. Have fun here.


----------



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

BowArmory said:


> Classified Ads...do your homework first before picking a bow!!!



Words to live by. ^^^^ 

I can Tell you that Hoyt, Mathews and Bowtech are all good companies. However, the best advice I can give you is to take your son down to the local range, try a few different bows and see which one feels best for him... If you want, I can tell you a few excellent bows to look for specifically. Just send me a note...


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

